# Need Trainer Suggestions in Philadelphia



## ohdev (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm looking for a trainer well experienced in training/raising GSDs in the Philadelphia area for private lessons. Right now private at home lessons are the only thing I can really do as I have no car. I've been working with my boy on his leash frustration when it comes to other dogs, but since I have no access to stable dogs in order to do LAT/BAT here in the city, even on walks, I feel like this is the best option for us at the time.

I feel like we've made a bit of progress, I can get his attention with food some times now. Earlier today he was completely calm and focused on the kibble I was feeding him when a small Westie walked by, but when a larger mixed breed came by about his size, he immediately ignored the food, jumped over me and off the step right as they passed, and was barking and screaming while wagging his tail.

I've come across two different trainers, so if anyone's had any experience with either that they'd like to share, I'd love to hear it.

Dog Training Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. Stronghaus Chris Carr-Home Page.

Real K9 Solutions - Professional Dog Training in the Flemington, New Jersey area, Dog Training, Dog Trainer, NJ

I'd also appreciate any other suggestions as well. Thanks in advance for even reading


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

Just sent you a PM!


----------

